
Record Label ‘Infringes’ Own Copyright, Site Pulled - epi0Bauqu
http://torrentfreak.com/record-label-infringes-own-copyright-site-pulled-081019/
======
jadence
I don't get why Quote Unquote Records is bothering fighting w/ the host to get
the site back up. Granted I don't know if they're stuck in a contract or
otherwise have reasons to sick w/ their hoster but my gut reaction is to go
find another hoster and give the original hoster the finger.

~~~
derefr
> Jeff is being denied access to his data by the host and he says that since
> he had a crash on his local hard drive, he no longer has copies of any of
> the content that was on the Quote Unquote Records server.

I'm assuming they want the site up just long enough to move it.

------
pmjordan
Ouch. Behold the dangers of keeping your data "in the cloud".

------
thomasmallen
They should sue the host into the stone age.

